# drywall tape or metal corner detaching



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Conventional repair of that is to open the crack a bit with a putty knife of sorts and skim it with joint compound to flush. I've seen people put tape on that, NO, it doesn't require tape. For where it's actually pulling away, you need to resecure it with a screw. However, since you have a texture finish you'll probably not be able to recreate without it being noticeable, you have to try something else.
I would take some latex construction adhesive for both. On the crack, fill and tool it with a wet finger/rag. Don't open the crack any wider because you risk dislodging even more.
On the pulling away, try to gently lift the metal corner bead enough to get some adhesive behind it. If you can't get it to lay down by continually pressing it until the adhesive sets up, maybe you can put a screw in with a few turns enough to grab and hold it down. Then you can remove the screw and have only a tiny screw hole to patch. 
The bottom line is that you have two defects, and after you're done my method they'll probably be slightly noticeable still. But, the alternative is all out repair, which is the easiest part, and then recreating that texture. I doubt you're going to do that. So your choices are slightly or horribly noticeable. That's the problem of having texture.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Have never heard it called that always just knockdown and it is the metal corner bead coming loose. I would try a fairly small nail and nail set to reattach rather than a screw. The nail head is a lot smaller and easier to cover.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Joe and toolseeker have given you sound advice. It's likely the METAL corner bead coming loose. It likely was not crimped properly to the corner before it was screwed or nailed and is now working its way loose. Once you get it reattached, you will have to work on matching that texture which isn't too difficult. If you don't feel confident matching it, you can buy spray cans of texture made by the Homax company.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3MKG4wlvlY


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Tool, if you go hammering on that you're going to end up breaking some off, most likely on the opposite side. I didn't suggest screwing it down, I suggested using a screw, a few turns, as a spot tack until the adhesive sets up and it can then be removed. Putting any kind of fastener in there is dicey. I think that doing it my way will leave a tiny little irregularity, and think that that is far better than risking a full out repair and trying to replicate that texture. Out of a can? Sorry, can't share your confidence. A tiny little botch or a one by two foot mismatched texture botch. OP, do feel lucky today?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I really believe either was is chancy as for more coming off it's really a crap shoot and your right I thought you meant screw it down. But I disagree with you on the texture. I live in the land of texture, I cannot remember the last house I was it that had smooth walls or ceiling. So a lot of my work is repairing and retexturing. And with those cans, a little practice, and a little prep they really do a pretty good good job for small repairs.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

That's what I was thinking, Toolseeker. For such a small area, the rattle cans of texture actually work well. Practice with the can on some cardboard or scrap drywall and you can come up with a decent match. Beats the heck out of thinning joint compound to just the right consistency and then trying several methods to come up with that exact knockdown look.


----------



## TomMiller (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the good information.I'll give it a try. I'll need to practice with the spray texture though. I appreciate the quick and helpful replys.:yes:


----------

